# how to catch an emu



## meme (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering how to catch an emu, because I found an emu....... I was just driving down the road close to my home, and there was an emu just sitting there!!!!! It has been 4 days know, and it is still sitting there. The only problem is that I don`t know how to catch  an emu, or transport it home. I only live about a half a mile away from it. I also have lots of land though, 5 acres, and also many animals.



                                                Thanks


----------



## jason_mazzy (Feb 18, 2011)

a lasso. you can wrangle them, but then they may kick and bite. you are gonna want a small team. Try bribery.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you have a trailer? Maybe lure it somehow into a trailer?


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2011)

Fence panels and a few folks to help.  We 'cornered' ours w/ the panels and then used them to herd them into where we want them to go.  They can't kick you through the panels.  We have a lot of spare chain link gates and used those.

I wonder, if it's just sitting in the same spot all the time, if it's incubating eggs?

I wouldn't lasso them....those skinny necks can break easily if the rope's placed wrong.

A very STRONG, tall confident person can sort of 'bear hug / squish' them (I've done it w/ young ones)...you have to wrap your arms around them and push down so they can't get their legs up to kick.  Have someone securely but safely tie the legs and then they can be carried.

Can't tell I've had to wrangle a few emu at all, can ya?


----------



## meme (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, I don`t have an horse trailer, but  I have a thing that my dad puts his huge boat on. I am pretty sure it will fit on that, and I could just tie his legs, and my dad ,and I can hold him on the  thing that holds the boat, and my mom can drive us home. I am not planning to keep him just help him, I could also have some help on what to do with him.




                              Thanks, I`ll tell you what happens.


----------



## alliebaba (Feb 20, 2011)

If you are sure it's a male emu just dress up like a lady emu, strutt around seductively in front of him and he'll come to you......seriously though what's an emu doing over there? Isn't he a long way from home?


----------



## Electric (Feb 20, 2011)

> If you are sure it's a male emu just dress up like a lady emu, strutt around seductively in front of him and he'll come to you......seriously though what's an emu doing over there? Isn't he a long way from home?


Some people breed emu's on emu farms. -.-  And if they can't keep them anymore, they let them go.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 20, 2011)

Or...occasionally they'll freak out over...say...a leaf blowing by...and hop the fence and go out visiting the neighbors.

Not that that ever happened w/ours.


----------



## meldelfc (Feb 24, 2011)

I could just tie his legs, and my dad ,and I can hold him 

How's dad going to feel about being tied up? Sorry, I know what you are saying. I just had a mental image of a elderly gentleman and an emu tied up on the back of a trialer!


----------



## meme (Feb 24, 2011)

I saw a bucket of food out there for it, so I guess it won`t have to be tied up on my dads boat thing. By the way my dads only 40.


----------



## Weedchick (Feb 24, 2011)

I helped a neighbor catch one of her loose emus that was on my property once. My horses were snorting and blowing and staring at a huge boulder. I went to investigate what the problem was and saw this goofy big eyed thing with a long neck come periscoping up above the boulder. Now this was probably 25 years ago or so when emus outside of zoos were very uncommon.
 I ran in the house and called her . "Nancy you have a loose emu over here!" I exclaimed breathlessly, to which she replied "Are you sure it's mine?"... yeah, nice try... Any way... she brought her horse trailer, we cornered the silly thing and put a gunny sack over it's head, and guided it into the trailer... Did I mention that emus are _really_ fast?


I know the question was resolved, just wanted to share my emu story


----------



## meme (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks, it sounds fun to catch an emu.


----------



## Tashi (Nov 8, 2011)

I have had the best fun reading through some of these replies...


----------



## greybeard (Nov 18, 2011)

Sam Houston National Forest begins 150' from my front porch and there have been for about a decade,  quite a few Emu running wild in there that have either been just turned loose by people who could no longer afford to keep them or escaped from captivity.
They are not domesticated any longer and are becoming a problem in gardens and yards. Don't  ask how i know this, but don't ever rope one--especially if you are unmounted. It's like ropin an alligator--some things just don't pay. "Ok--I got him--now what am I gonna do?".  I never thought something with feathers could tear me up that bad.  
They're both equally mean in the wild.


----------

